# Baby pigeon found



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, I just came home with a baby. The youngster must be between 2-4 weeks old. He is now in a cardboard box in my garage. On my way home, I stopped in a drug store to purchase an eye-dropper. Now, I have a question about feeding it. What do I give it? The bird is pretty much frisky, so I know it has a chance to survive, I will transfer it into my cat's carrying case so that it can have some light and more room. Any advice? Thanks.

Three weeks ago, I left an injured bird in Phil's care. Don't want to bother the guy again.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Yo Pauly, 

Well, can you take a picture and post of the pigeon for us to see how old he might be? There is a difference for feeding a 2 week old vs a 4 week old baby. A 2 week old will need to be fed a baby bird formula but a 4 week old should be able to peck seeds and eat on his own.

I don't think Phil would mind taking another one, you should call him and ask...no harm in that


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Yo Pauly,

Here's the link to day to day development of babies. If you could pinpoint his age it would be helpful in terms of what to feed the baby.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Yo Pauly, 

Here is the link to baby pigeon development, FP just forgot to post it 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9500


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Yo Pauly,
> 
> Here is the link to baby pigeon development, FP just forgot to post it
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9500



Thanks, Brad! Of course while we're at it, here's a link to the resource section that has a bunch of great information on babies in general:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

OK....remembered it this time 

fp


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Okay, thanks for the link. The baby's beak has still plenty of black in it, so judging from the pictures, I'd say the bird is somewhere between 15-20 days. Can I feed it a formula of some sort?

Also, it is now in the pet-carrier, but the garage is very hot (Vegas heat). Will it be safe in the temperature? 

There are some ferals that come by to feed each morning, so if I can only feed it until it could be on its own, it'll be okay.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yo Pauly said:


> I'd say the bird is somewhere between 15-20 days. Can I feed it a formula of some sort?
> 
> Also, it is now in the pet-carrier, but the garage is very hot (Vegas heat). Will it be safe in the temperature?


Hi Yo Pauly, 

You will need to get a baby bird formula such as Kaytee Exact hand rearing formula or Hagens breeding mash, there are others on the market as well. You will need to feed him about 4 times per day. You could also soak dog kibble in water and feed him one piece at a time until the crop is full. Defrosted frozen peas and corn can also be fed one at a time after they are at room temperature.

He should be ok in the garage, as long as there is not harmful fumes in there and air circulation. I don't think heat would be the problem otherwise though.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Brad, the peas and corn can be given to it at its young age? I will try to get the formula. I also called Phil. Thanks, again.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yo Pauly said:


> Brad, *the peas and corn can be given to it at its young age?*



Yep, they can The defrosted peas and corn will digest nicely. You're welcome, glad you called Phil too, maybe he will take another one


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 

Frank called me this afternoon and he will bring the youngster/baby over to-morrow late afternoon sometime.

He is a very cool guy...

The last one he found and called me about, a Juvenile, had a wing injury and a bad case of Trichomoniasis and who knows what else, and was about weightless...and, good thing Frank found him when he did, and met me half-way that day, because I do not think the little one had another day left in him. Too weak to stand even...coiuld hardly hold his head up...

Anyway, got that one on some meds, did some things for the Wing, and he turned out splendidly...was a very friendly little one from the start. Had to tube feed for several days he was so weak and all, as well as likely had never eaten on his own anyway yet, then he got round to being interested in Seeds both with me pecking with him, and his seeing the others in here pecking and so on.


Excellent flier...in fact, this will be his first outside overnight foray...he has been going out to graze and mingle with the feral others for a week now, and this afternoon, flew off with them at dusk...so, likely see him tomorrow, when he will probably fly back in to visit all his old pals in here...

Does not have white wattles yet, but acts very mature for his age regardless...

Anyway, rambley me...I will write in tomorrow evening sometime to let you know the scoop on the present Baby...

Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know, Phil. We will be looking forward to an update on this youngster.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm adding my THANKS too, Phil! Wondered about updates!

BTW, what happened to Winter? I don't think you were talking about Winter, were you?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi All, 


Hi Mr. Squeaks! No, that was not 'Winter' (who is STILL here, Lol, instead of being a ruff-and-tumble Wild Bird like he SHOULD be!...oh golly...) 'Winter' was Three Months ago now, yeeeeesh, how time flies! - and he is SO grown up! He goes out by day, goof around with the Wild Birds, comes back in...raises hell...

...and FIERCE too, yipes...

Somehow, I know not why, 'Winter' LOVES to fight, so, he is always taking on others in here and fighting with them over small matters, like Seeds, perches Roosts, my shoulder, and so on, or, OR if I am paying attention to anyone else, or petting, preening or checking boo-boos on anyone, he immediately attacks them...

Somehow I must have goofed something up here with him...I have never seen such a jealous Bird before...so, I gotta keep this new Baby in a Cage instead of my 'Squeaker Warm House' ( which could be a Squeaker ambient-temp House now that it is 'warm' weather here, ) so Winter does not attack him...or at least untill Winter finally does make his way in the larger World...and keeps on a-goin'...sigh...

Anyhooooo..today's little one, a very cheerful, active, bright and interested in his surrounds youngster, Eyes good, Wings good, Legs good, reflexes good, disposition good...around 18 days old thereabouts...

Very handsome, little stub Tail and so on...has Canker, or something anyway, is very, VERY thin, way too light...nothing much for poops but a couple little dabs of yellow liquid...so...

Got the negotiations going, introduced him to the ambient and caged others here, and did the little warm-moist finger-tip Beak Massage, and 'Presto'! He was "PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP-PeeeeeeEEEEEEeeeeeP-ing! and nuzzleing to be fed...so...

Whooped up some 'Berimax' solution, mixed a little 'Hagens' and a squig of 'Nutrical' and a little Goji-Berry Jiuce, a dash of Salt, and warmed it to tepid, and gave him three 3/4 full Nipple's worth as a break-fast, as I do not think he has eaten in some days...

This around 6:30 P.M.

So, I will repeat now, more or less the same 'thin' Soup meal, and, then, later, give him a meal he can sink his little Beak into, albeit, I will make it a smallish one and still on the 'thin' Soupy side, so as not to shock his system after likely some days with no chow at all...

I would post an image of him, but somehow I can not find my Digital Camera today...it has disappeared into the ether! I hate it when things do that!


Thanks all for your interest!

Best wishes..!

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Phil .. glad you have this newest one .. Winter sounds like a "challenge"  

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Yahhhhh...Lol...

'Winter' is sweet with me, preening my ear and so on, comes when called, a very handsome Bird, and friendly in most ways...

I did not see this 'jealous' streak till recently, when I was tending to some other convelescing young ones here, and he'd fly over an tear into them...or try to, I would intervene of course instantly...so...

Likely, he needs to get on with the outside World and find a cute little Hen...!

I think that is most of it...or some of him thinks I am his cute little Hen and he punishing to others who seem to have caught my eye or something...!

Anyway, to-days little one, "Jet" being his name now...well, we did another feed-round made with 'Berimax' solution, a little while ago and he was very enthused...

I just do not want to feed him the usual 'peeper' meal just yet since he was so starved and had been fasting...so...maybe another round in a few hours like the last two....and, much later tonight sometime, we will up the solids...

No poops since he has been here, three hours now, just the few dabs on the towell in the box he spent the night in...so...things need a little gentle time to get going again...and, some food to get going with.

A sweet and bright little Sueaker...very alert and intersted...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

uh - Phil - I hate to be the one to tell you this...but, YOU DA MATE!  

You have a jealous, possessive, spoiled pijie there...GOOD LUCK!! 

BTW, how do you KNOW that WINTER is a MALE????


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mr. Squeaks...!


Lol...

Ohhhhh, I guess I blew it with 'Winter', somehow...

My whole intent is always to raise them for their being autonomous and secure and healthy and for them to go off and make lives for themselves in the outer Worlds...

I maybe doted on him too much...being as he was such a little 'Miracle Baby' and all, and how there were no other babys getting raised here during his growing up time...

But then too, he is a free agent, free to make the choices and decisions he elects...so...

I think he is a male because he has elected the highest possible roost in here, and defends it feircely every day from larger older interlopers!

This amazes me with his being so young and not very large...

He has a short Beak, which maybe allows more leverage and power for bites and pinches of others in fighting...I am getting tired of trying to break up the fights...!

Oooopse, gotta run now, someone at my door...

...will finish my morning update later sometime...!


Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, thats right, I forgot I had stopped in the middle of it..!

Anyway, another day of various adventures, Bird-wise, and other-wise...


Uhhhhhhh...'Winter', yes, he likely regards me as his 'Mate' even though I am his adopted poppa and all...Lol...and is jealous as 'if' others were horning in on it, or sometimes pecking my hand also as if to scold me for 'straying'...

Oh well, I DO hope he gets over it...!



Little "Jet" youngster -

Doing very well...some smallish poops happenning as of this morning, which seem rather dry from the get-go, so, likely he was quite dehydrated indeed...

Been feeding more than usually 'soupy' Meals, and he is ravenous constantly, so, today, feeding almost normal rations if soupier than usual, and for tonight, I will continue to do likewise...and tomorrow, I will feed him about like I would any regular youngster of his age...more Solids to Water ratio, and offer Water inbetween times...

He is a wonderfull little Bird, all brightness and energy in spite of his being SO 'thin' and all...meant to weigh him but forgot...maybe later, when I feed him next-again, I will see what he weighs...

Still can not find my Digital Camera! Like it just vanished into thin air...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

pdpbison said:


> Still can not find my Digital Camera! Like it just vanished into thin air...
> 
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas


 Ah Phil, I think one of your pigeons took it!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Ah Phil, I think one of your pigeons took it!


LOL...quite the possibility there, Victor...

However, Phil, I have a feeling it will be where you least expect it and when you DO find it, you will think, "Oh, yeah, NOW I remember..!" 

THAT IS, unless you had people visiting you could have wanted a nice camera...

Winter and his antics remind me of Jerseygeorge and his **** Brothers! Wonder if it's a "young male bird" thing with some pijies?!  

I am not surprised that Jet is doing well! You have the "touch"... 

Look forward to updates!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

I knew you would take this youngster. Glad to hear he/she is in your care now and doing well


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Phil,

Glad to hear there's always room for one more at your house and that the baby is doing well in your care!

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi All,

Fed little 'Jet' a BIG breakfast this morning, and so he is pretty happy with a full Crop now...

Making his formula with a Water solution containing 'Berimax' to treat his Canker...

Also guided his active little Beak to 'gobble' quite a bit of small whole Seeds, which he seemed to enjoy also, but of course I have to keep my finger-tips on the sides of his Beak for him to 'feel' right gobbleing out of a small class of Seeds like this...

I imagine he could be self feeding in a few days, but given the hard-times he just went through I will feed him in the Baby-Way and often while also slowly guideing him to peck and self feed...

He can sure hop! He is light but very strong...!

Lol...


Yea, my digital Camera...

I know I was useing it just a few days ago, and my habits with it have always been very consistant as for where I set it down after use...

So...it is a mystery!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Yea, my digital Camera...

I know I was useing it just a few days ago, and my habits with it have always been very consistant as for where I set it down after use...

So...it is a mystery!


Phil
Las Vegas[/QUOTE]*

Been there done, but there's always the "first" time to put it someplace else and forget (now, in my case, I'm President of Jr/Sr Moment Club, so that's my excuse! LOL).

Just a thought...could be UNDER something....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi All...



Little "Jet' is doing so well, in every way...I am very proud of him...!

No trace of yellow in the poops anymore, sweet and energetic disposition, Feathers conspicuously longer than a few days ago.,.growing....! - and to-day, on his own, after a few rounds of finget-tip-on-beak-sides "gobbles" of small whole Seeds, he started pecking with excited glee and slow motion c-a-r-e-f-u-l, deliberate pecks which get-the-Seeds..

I will still feed him in a Baby-way of course, for some while, while he gains in pecking skills and grows up some more...

Quite the jumper, and hopper, this little one...! 

All wiggles...all the time...'Like a Puppy'...(unless napping...or if I am not around...)



I still have not found my Camera!

Eeeeeeesh!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Phil, 

Jet is a nice name for the energetic little one. Yo Pauly, knows the best place to call with all of his findings. Bless Your Heart Phil! Your a One Man pediatric unit. It's to bad that you do not live closer to Maggie. You would be in your element, and Maggie could sure use the help.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather said:


> Phil,
> 
> Jet is a nice name for the energetic little one. Yo Pauly, knows the best place to call with all of his findings. Bless Your Heart Phil! Your a One Man pediatric unit. It's to bad that you do not live closer to Maggie. You would be in your element, and Maggie could sure use the help.
> 
> Feather



Feather, we'd probably fight over who gets to take care of them


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Feather, we'd probably fight over who gets to take care of them


Except, at this point Maggie, there ARE enough to go around! ROFL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Shi - you're so right!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oye...!


If ever there did not seem TO be enough to go around, all one would have to do is make up some little fliers or cards, visit every Vet and animal Hospital in town, visit every pet-smart or Bird Store, and one would have a great many in no time, and, continuously thereafter...

My name at just one all night Animal Hospital got me swamped and then some for a long time, I finally had to tell them to take my name down...


Anyway, little ( getting bigger tho', ) 'Jet' just had his breakfast, and put away 7 Nipple's full of formula.

His formula is a 50/50 mix of 'Hagens' Breeding Mash, and fresh ground small Canary Seeds...a slug of Goji Berry Juice, a little Olive Oil, a good dash of plain 'Malto Meal', and some Ginseng...

This is really tasty too...

He is pecking Seeds on his own also, so, off and on through out the day I put a little pile of Seeds in there with him and peck with him for a few moments just to help it be a sociable thing...

And of course take him out many times a day between feedings just to play or do things with him like walk outside with him on my hand and so on.

I will start setting him there with the feral others in a few days, while I crouch and hover near, so he can start meeting them and getting used to their modes of being and energy...

I have him in a Cage, which usually I do not do, but presently, there are some various mated pairs in here and some bachlors also where there are too many potential bullies who might hurt him if they got him cornered.

This is seldom the situation, but for now, that's how it is, so, he has a high Cage of his own, with a big old Ceramic Bowl that has a soft folded towell in it, and he hangs out in the Nest there unless out of it and grazing little Seeds.

(I think he fell asleep!...Lol...it is 'q-u-i-e-t' in here...! One of those rare moments when everyone is day dreaming or preening or for whatever reason, it is "quiet"...! ) 

Wow!

Such a Novelty!

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, just to keep up with the "Jet" Dairies here...

Among our various other incidental adventures or social times, I took him out again late afternoon to let him mingle with the feral others as they grazed their Seeds.

He was very comfortable, and happy! No trembleing, no nervousness, no hasitation of any kind...just bright as a Pin, and like a Duck-to-Water...

I set him gently on the ground, and he ran up to them with his Wings half way unfolded, and looked at them up close...then ran around some more, looking at others up-close as they were pecking...then ran to me, so I pretened to be pecking with my finger tip, then, he paused...and...started pecking Seeds too, and he did very well, getting each one he pecked at.

He never asked any of the ferals to feed him, but he was asking me to feed him, and I said, "Nope...right now, we are all 'Pecking' and that's the drill for this particular sojorn! This is a social-time pecking occasion, so, the thing for you to do, is practice your Seed-Pecking skills! " and by golly, he got with it nicely...

Then, I brought him in and stuffed him the rest of the way, 'to the gills' with his favorite formula-soup...

Letting them mingle with adult feral others is very important to them of course...no matter if one is intending for them to stay with one, or to be let free as they may elect, to be Wild/Feral Birds in those Worlds of Life.

He was not the least bit shy...

I am so proud...!

Oh, golly...

Anyway, I started looking on e-bay for a replacement 'Sony Mavica' Camera and there are so many KINDS, I had no idea there were so many various 'Mavicas' out there, so I got all confused about which one to get, or even which one I had, which disappeared on me!

Sheeeeesh!

But I will make up my mind pretty soon and see if I can get a nice used one on the e-bay...

I had mine almost six years...it had been many times loaned out to others, often dropped, left in the rain, Coffee spilled on it, Birds pooped on it, the finish was largely worn off, lense cap long since lost...and, it worked 'Like a Charm" all the time, every time.

New, they are kind of a lot of dough 'New', so, a slightly used one will help the 'Financial Page' of this little home-town-paper, you may be sure...so...wish me luck!



Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great update on Jet, Phil! Many thanks! Sounds like he's well on his way to normal pigeonwood...

Since I don't believe in accidents and since you haven't located your camera, obviously the time had come for a new one.

When something is meant to be, all will fall into place and you will get your camera...

Of course, when you do, you have a lot of updating pics to take for us!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...I am watching a couple similar-to-my-old-one Sony Mavicas on the e-bay, and, on Amazon for new and used electronics...

I am tempted to get the model which also makes j-pegs...where, my old one only did the still images. Appearently, the model which makes j-pegs is almost identical to my old one, in every way, even looking the same at-a-glance, but has the additional feature, which would be very handy sometimes, as, say, for making and showing a little Movie of feeding a Baby Pigeon or other Bird...

So...

Wish me luck!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Good luck Phil with your camera shopping I'm very happy to hear that Jet is doing so well, but of course he would in your care


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...

I was the Lucky-Boy in a conveniently soon-to-close e-bay Auction, for a 'Sony Mavica FD-83' which does the m-pegs as well as regular images and j-pegs and is overall very much like my old one, but has more going on for itself...takes the 3.5 in. floppy discs, and should be a good work Horse I hope!


Little 'Jet' has grown quite a bit so far, in not too much time, and is eating 'like a Horse', asking me to feed him again, which I am about to do..!


Eeeeeeesh, I have not fed myself yet today...!


Oh golly...

Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on your new camera...Hope it is all you expect!  

Can't have TWO hungry ones! I don't have to guess which one gets fed first...the one that PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPS!! LOL


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhh!


Of course, 'they' always get fed first...! ( and second, and third and so on, and I grab-a-snack as may be now and then, por-moi...) Lol...



But, just to report in...to keep up with the story here...

'Jet' had a Banner Day of learning and fun...we spent about an hour, relaxed out amid the feral others as they grazed and bathed and Sunned themselves, and he socialized splendidly, pecking seeds shoulder-to-shoulder with them, next to Birds twice or three times his mass and size...sometimes horning in to peck at whatever one of them was pecking at, so the large adult feral other moved over a little to let him in like that...

Several of the adult feral others seemed to find it odd so little a (quiet, business-like, non-peeping) 'peeper' would be 'there' as IF he were grown up enough to have GOT there somehow...! Lol...

Everyone was nice to him and overall friendly.

He was comfortable, happy, easy, confident...he got pecked lightly a few times when horning in on others peck-spots, but the pecks were gentle admonishions and he just moved over an inch, or they did! - and that was that.

I accidently let him stuff himself quite a bit with Seeds and small rocks from his grazing with them, and, happily, all is well with that...a definitely FULL and happy Squeaker's Crop, and a little nest-bowl-nap-bunny now, content with his day's adventures...and his still full Crop of Seeds...

He even did a few little soft flights, from my knee as I crouched, to the ground...

Every now and then he'd run up to me, climb up on my knee, or ask me to pick him up, and preen or watch the goings on, look at me for whatever my interests or reactions to things might be, then, fly back down in his soft wing way.

I experimented a few times leaving him with them, and walking away, telling him I was doing so...and, he was fine, so long as he could maneuver over to where he could still see me...so...

One of the times I intentionally went farther, and around a corner, so he could not see me anymore, and I told him I was going to do this, and, as I came back I saw him going and hideing under some stuff...

So, got back, I waited a minute, then I called him, letting him know I was back, and he came trundleing out again and just resumed pecking with the others.

BIG Fire Ants were carrying off Milo Seeds, and he followed one, aiming repeatedly to peck at the Seed it was carrying...moving an inch or two, then again, to re-adjust his aim as the Ant proceeeded on with his Seed, and, whether I should have intervened or not, I said, "Jet, you should let the Ant be, he needs to eat and feed his family too! and you should just let him carry off that seed and not mess with it..." and, he paused, turned, and left the (almost half inch long, 'red', vigorous, stong, huge pinchers) Ant be, and went walking back to the rest of the Seeds...

Very bright little Bird...very good at catching the drift of things...

Very happy...

Ferals a mite 'flighty' of course sometimes, something would spook them and they'd all fly up and off for a few moments...Jet would stand there, puzzled, looking at me...I'd shrug, and say 'Beats me!"...

Later, as he gets older, he will join them if they do that, he will do that with them...and not look at me for my take on what-to-do...



Camera should be here in a few days!

Yippeeee!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> He was comfortable, happy, easy, confident...*he got pecked lightly a few times when horning in on others peck-spots*, but the pecks were gentle admonishions and he just moved over an inch, or they did! - and that was that.



Hi Phil, 

Thanks for the great update tonight on Jet...really sounds like a splendid day you and he had I can just visualize what you are talking about in the quote up above, lol. It's nice that he was accepted mostly by the others and without too much aggression.

Fire ants!!!! EEESH...those are stingers and biters aren't they? We don't have them up here in Canada but they sound HORRIFIC and hazardous from what I've heard 

Congrats on the new camera purchase, looking forward to pictures of Jet on it when you can


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...

Little 'Jet' is such an amazeing young Pigeon.

I realized today, that around a half hour or so till Sunset, he starts in with very determined Squeaking, even if fed well not long before, clearly, he REALLy wants s-o-m-e-t-h-i-n-g...and anyway, it hits me, that this is when we have been doing our 'Social Time with the grazing ferals'...pretty much every day, so...

I scoop him up, and we get most of the way to the big roll up Door, and he takes off from my hand and flys down, and runs out to be with them.

I scatter more seed, fill bath pans and so on, and do some bench work where I can keep an eye on him.

He is right at home, shoulder to shoulder, pushing his way between them, pecking at Seeds, doing the sideways peck for finding gravel, and accepted among them as a peer...even though is is like 1/3 their size in many cases...he just acts SO grown up around them, it amazes me...and convinces them of his right to be there, too I guess.

So, he grazes and pecks and so on, and has a great time. He somehow keeps an eye on me in his way, and if I wandered out from his sight, and do not wander back into it in 30 seconds or so, he adjusts his position to keep me in sight as he grazes,or comes looking for me...finally, later, once they all had flown away for dusk, when the last few took off, he then runs in climbing over airhoses and shim bundles and skilsaws and so on, to me, and wants to be picked up.

His Crop was REALLY stuffed by this time...!

Then he napped and lazed around on the bed the rest of the evening...like a little Boat on Shore...

Happy and serene and satisfied with his day.

What a Joy...

What a great little Bird...



Nighty-night....

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Phil, sounds like he's very much attached to you!

Good for him & you!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 


Yesterday, out-of-the-blue, 'Jet' flew about five feet horizontally, from one Chair back, to some stacked boxes...and was then all "Peeeeeps! and Wiggles"...

I was not expecting that!

Since then, many small flights of similar nature, and doing well with them...he is good for a couple feet gain in elevation, and about five feet in horizontal distance...and he seems to be very happy with this, too of course.

Did our almost-dusk social time with the ferals, and as usual, he was happy with it, and while grazing, Jet even pecked AT another HUGE Bird that was crowding him, and the Big Boy pecked back pretty gently which was awefully sweet of him to admonish like that, and Jet decided to move over a couple inches...Lol...

Oh! while amongst the ferals, I saw one, a young adult, very pretty, who had Webbed Toes.

The web was only about 3/8ths of an inch or so worth, and was only between the middle and outer toe of each foot.

Interesting!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Really enjoy your Jet adventures, Phil! So easy to "picture."

You sure are one of a kind! NEVER, EVER give up rehabbing, barring a catastrophic event! There are too few people like you who have such a "healing" touch and "way" with the birds...


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Really enjoy your Jet adventures, Phil! So easy to "picture."
> 
> You sure are one of a kind! NEVER, EVER give up rehabbing, barring a catastrophic event! There are too few people like you who have such a "healing" touch and "way" with the birds...


 Most certainly, silver wings await.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww....

Lol...

Well, my new-to-me Camera showed up and WOW is it nice...!


I made some MPGs but do not know where to post them.

Any ideas?

I tried the site http://www.dropshots.com/ because I had seen others post MPGs there, but it would not accept mine...so...I gotta learn more.

Otherwise 'Jet' had a nice day, begings "PEEEEEEP!" ing once I have been awake for a half hour or so, remingind me to rustle up his Formula-Nipple-Breakfast, which he still loves...

And again, "PEEEEEEEEEP!PEEEEEEEEP!" and adamently, insistant! - reminding me around 5:00 O'clock or so in the afternoon, that, yes, once again, it IS 'time' for the 'Social Hour' amid the ferals, so..

We got our scedule 'down'....errrrrr, or HE does anyway...and so of course I must abide...

Then once dusk is near, and they all fly off...he comes back in then, naps here or there in places he likes, goofs off a little...and hangs out quietly...

STUFFED to the gills...from grazing with them...and contented...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

